# Styleline saddles?



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm seriously considering getting a Styleline close contact for Monty, they are relatively cheap still here as they are brand new to Australia. I have seen one in person and the stitching looked good, the leather was very grippy which is great for a jumping saddle.

...but because it's a cheaper saddle that I don't know much about I'm a bit wary, so I'm wondering if anybody has experience with them? And are they good for jumping BIG (as in 4' or thereabouts) in? Monty's done 4' and I want him to help my confidence before I have to work with a young and green horse and teach her to jump.

Looks like a nice enough saddle, the one I tried on Monty was WAY too narrow but they do have changeable gullets (by a saddle fitter that is) so I will be able to get one adjusted to his width... but it was up a bit at the back, more than it should have been (they aren't gusseted so they are supposed to be up a bit to keep the weight away from the horse's loin) and I'm wondering if that's likely to be worse if I buy one in a wider gullet.

I did have a saddle on an old pony of mine that when he got too fat and needed the gullet widened it lifted at the back, then was fine again as soon as the gullet was right, but I'm not sure... I feel like it might be a bit too curved for him. He is a pretty straight-backed horse.

This is the allpurpose version but the close contact is pretty similar in shape, just squared off in the cantle and cut more forward:









And this is the horse I'm considering it for:









Note that I totally can't afford a new saddle right now but I will save up for whatever I find that fits him!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you plan on jumping, please keep in mind it puts a lot of strain on the saddle and the last thing you need is to have a saddle fall apart while mid way over a jump. You'd be better off buying the very best used saddle you can, and perhaps even wait until you can get quite a good one. I found two good solid Passiers for less than $400 cdn including irons and stirrups so good ones are out there. It's more of a buyer's market than a sellers.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Upon thinking I don't feel that the Styleline could be made to fit him. It did look like a solid enough little saddle but whatever I buy, it has to fit.

I did find a nice Collegiate Finalist on ebay for less than what I'd pay for a Styleline and bonus, it's never been used. Because they are made by Bates I'd imagine they'd be good and tough (I know people who still jump the big stuff in 30+ year old Bates saddles) - BUT it was only a 17 inch and I have REALLY long legs so I need at least a 17.5 inch. I'm not tall and I'm not heavy but my legs are ridiculous.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You might want to look at Event saddles as the flaps are a little longer. Have you looked at Crosby's? They are a good saddle and fairly reasonably priced used.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

It's not the flap length that's the problem though, it's that when I ride at jumping length my knee always ends up past the edge of the saddle. I need a really forward-cut saddle or something that is 17.5 inches or bigger or preferably forward-cut 17.5 inch (or I will really swim in the seat size - I am small and slender but like I said my legs are just ridiculous)

I found a saddle that looks forward enough for me, and straight enough for Monty, AND is the right size, but it's way too narrow for him. He is in a medium-wide to a wide in the Wintec gullet range and it seems that everything that I can afford is either cheap and nasty, won't fit shape-wise, or is too narrow for him! My budget is like AU$1000 MAX including shipping so I don't have a huge amount available. That Collegiate looks good but like I said, too small for me. Otherwise I would have it.

EDIT; Crosbys are ridiculous here! I haven't seen one even close to my price range, and that includes the really old ones that've seen a lot of use.


----------

